# Mosquito lake X-Bucks Open



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

*Xtreme Bucks Ultimate 2 day Open Tournament*

*Mosquito lake ~ Main Ramp


Saturday July 9th & Sunday July 10th,2016
*
Entry Fee: *$150.00 per boat *(*optional $25 Big Bass and $10 Big Ugly side pots)*

*Tournament Hours: 6:00am – 3:00pm * Blast off by Boat Number*


_*1st Pl. $4000.00*

_
*2nd Pl. $2000.00 ~ 3rd Place $1000.00


4th $750.00 ~ 5th $500.00 ~ 6th. $400.00 ~ 7th $300.00


(Above payout is based on a 70 boat full field. Will be prorated if less than full field.)

Boat numbers will be assigned by the date in which the entry form is received by mail. Mailed entries must be


received by July 7th . Cash entries accepted the evening prior and day of the event . Check in and boat
inspection will begin at 5:00am at the ramp . All entries must be checked in by 6:15am. A pre-tournament


meeting will begin at 6:20am. On the water . All state and local lake laws must be followed . T.B.X. rules will also


apply for weigh in penalties ect . Please check out our website for complete list of rules and details :


www.teambassxtreme.com


We also gladly accept secure online payments as well through paypal


Note: 5 Fish Limit per 2 angler team or single man team per day
*​


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Results? boats?


----------

